# GHANA FREEMASONS



## Ripcord22A (Jun 14, 2017)

BLAKE PLEASE PIN THIS POST AND ADD THAT VIDEO HERE!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Aug 9, 2017)

*ANYONE FROM GHANA, PLEASE USE THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BELOW:*


*Source: http://ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups
DISTRICT GRAND LODGE OF GHANA
District Grand Master*
Isaac O. Hood

*District Grand Secretary*
Dennis K.Y. Vormawor

*Address*
19 Anum Road
West Adenta
Accra
Ghana

*Postal Address*
PO Box CT 2774
Cantonments
Accra
Ghana

*Tel:* [233] (0)302 669250
*Fax:* [233] (0)302 674029










http://www.masonicinfo.com/grandlodges.htm


http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html


http://grandlodgeofghana.org/

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=grand+lodge+of+ghana


----------



## Treezy2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

Please how do I find a District Grand Master in Kumasi 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## coachn (Mar 28, 2018)

Treezy2018 said:


> Please how do I find a District Grand Master in Kumasi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Read and understand the following:
https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/08/a-brother-asks-whats-up-with-ghana.html
https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html
https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/a-future-brother-asks-scams.html


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ripcord22A said:


> BLAKE PLEASE PIN THIS POST AND ADD THAT VIDEO HERE!


Lol! Brother Rip, I do believe that we have found your button.


----------

